# Gericht: Regulierer dürfen 0190-Lockanrufe untersagen



## sascha (19 März 2005)

*Gericht: Regulierungsbehoerde darf 0190-Lockanrufe untersagen
*
0190-Lockanrufe aufs Handy sind sittenwidrig Werbung und dürfen als Verstoß gegen das Wettbewerbsgesetz von der Regulierungsbehörde untersagt werden. Das hat das Verwaltungsgericht Köln klargestellt. Die Richter bestätigten damit eine Unterlassungsverfügung der Behörde gegen das niederländische Unternehmen Malcom Media Group. Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht bestandskräftig. Mit Rechtsmitteln rechnet die Behörde allerdings nicht: Das Unternehmen existiere offensichtlich gar nicht mehr. 

Die niederländische Malcom Media Group versuchte im Frühjahr 2004 ihr Geld auch mit so genannten Lockanrufen zu machen. „Das Unternehmen bewarb unter einer 0190-Nummer einen Mehrwertdienst, indem es von den Niederlanden aus deutsche Rufnummern im Mobil- und Festnetz anwählte“, so Rudolf Boll, Sprecher der Regulierungsbehörde, gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Die Masche funktionierte dabei wie bei Lockanrufen üblich: „Nach dem ersten Anklingeln wurde die Verbindung unterbrochen und auf dem Handy- oder Telefondisplay erschien eine 0190-Nummer mit einer deutschen, statt einer niederländischen Absenderkennung.“ Das Ziel: „Die Angerufenen sollten veranlasst werden, die übermittelte 0190-Nummer zurückzurufen und damit Gebühren zu generieren.“

Nach entsprechenden Verbraucherbeschwerden griff die Regulierungsbehörde ein. Per Unterlassungsverfügung verbot sie der Malcom Media Group dieses „Geschäftsmodell“. Die Behörde vertrat dabei die Auffassung, dass es sich um Spam handle, und die Lockanrufe gegen § 7 des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb verstoßen. Doch das niederländische Unternehmen ging auf Konfrontationskurs, legte Rechtsmittel ein - vergeblich. In einem Eilverfahren im Sommer 2004 scheiterte die Malcom Media Group das erste Mal. Die zweite Niederlage folgte jetzt im Hauptsacheverfahren. Denn die Richter des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln bestätigten die Rechtsauffassung der Regulierungsbehörde und wiesen die Klage aus den Niederlanden ab. Bei den Lockanrufen handle es sich um eine sittenwidrige Werbung, weil die Opfer gleich doppelt getäuscht würden. Zum ersten sei den Betroffenen ein Anruf von einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer vorgegaukelt worden, der technisch nicht möglich sei und in Wahrheit auch nicht stattgefunden habe. Zum zweiten habe die Malcom Media Group bei den 0190-Anrufen ihren Sitz in den Niederlanden verschleiert. „Letztlich wurde den Angerufenen der Bedarf nach einem Rückruf vorgetäuscht, um den Absatz der darüber angebotenen Dienstleistungen zu fördern und ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf diese Produkte zu lenken“, gibt Behördensprecher Boll die Einschätzung des Gerichts wider. Die Lockanrufe seien damit eine „unzumutbare Belästigung“ im Sinne des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG).

Das Verwaltungsgericht stellte in seiner Entscheidung zugleich eindeutig fest, dass die Regulierungsbehörde bei Verstößen gegen das UWG einschreiten darf. „Damit können wir auch weiterhin Spamming mit Rufnummern wirksam bekämpfen“, so Boll. Dass das niederländische Unternehmen noch einmal Rechtsmittel einlegt, gilt bei der Regulierungsbehörde als äußerst unwahrscheinlich, „da es zur mündlichen Verhandlung nicht erschien, seine Webseiten nicht mehr erreichbar sind und somit davon auszugehen ist, dass dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr existiert“. Wie viele Menschen auf die 0190-Lockanrufe hereingefallen sind, wie viel Geld die Malcom Media Group also mit ihrer Masche verdient hat, blieb unklar.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=248

cu,

Sascha

*Wichtiger Hinweis:* Dieser Bericht wurde am 24. März dahingehend korrigiert, dass es sich bei dem betroffenen niederländischen Unternehmen nicht um die Consul Info B.V. handelt (wie zunächst aufgrund eines Missverständnisses gemeldet), sondern um die Malcom Media Group. Wir bitten den Fehler zu entschuldigen. Sascha


----------



## cicojaka (19 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das niederländische Unternehmen noch einmal Rechtsmittel einlegt, gilt bei der Regulierungsbehörde als äußerst unwahrscheinlich, „da es zur mündlichen Verhandlung nicht erschien, seine Webseiten nicht mehr erreichbar sind und somit davon auszugehen ist, dass dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr existiert“.


 Da komm ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus. Nee, mir fehlen die Worte...
www..........
Toll, Herr Boll, echt klasse, weiter so! Sumpf austrocknen, jaja, klasse, mit dem Wattestäbchen, oder???
http://www.affiliates.de/securex-pepper7.htm
Gibt's nicht, gibt's nicht...
_URl editiert, das ist zu leicht rauszukriegen, so viele gibt es nicht mit dem Buchstaben 
und linkt sofort auf eine sehr  kommerzielle Seite 
modaction _
[edit]
Lachhaft ist das, wie auch der Kampf dagegen, wenn er so geführt wird.
Ich bin erzürnt und halt jetzt lieber meinen Mund, vor ich mich vergesse!

Jedenfalls kommt man sich verarscht vor, wenn man so was liest.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7848&highlight=securex


----------



## sascha (19 März 2005)

Ich gebe nur wider. Die Schlüsse muss jeder selbst draus ziehen...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2005)

Der Zorn mag ja verständlich sein, aber was erwartest du eigentlich? Beide URLs sind in Panama registriert, 
soll  jetzt  ein Bundeswehrauslandschor in Panama einmarschieren oder  er selber dorthin
 fliegen und vor  dem Postfach in Lauerstellung begeben?   

die Seite von Consul-Info gibt´s nicht mehr in der Form, soll er jetzt Reklame für eine Pornoseite machen?  


> Consul Info BV, Bunzlauer Str. 1, 50858 Köln


ob es die noch gibt, könnte man ja mal "beaugapfeln"..
(Im Telefonbuch steht sie jedenfalls nicht drin..) 

cp

PS:  auch die URL der einen  Tochter  ist  in Panama registriert, bei der anderen hab ich noch keine 
Info finden können, der zuständige Whois-Dienst    kennt (angeblich) die Domain nicht , das  Impressum beider 
"Töchter"  


> ....ist ein Projekt von:
> Consul-Info B.V
> 't Rond 72
> 2711 BZ Zoetermeer
> The Netherlands


----------



## cicojaka (19 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zorn mag ja verständlich sein, aber was erwartest du eigentlich? Beide URLs sind in Panama registriert,
> soll  jetzt  ein Bundeswehrauslandschor in Panama einmarschieren


 Nicht Panama - Pulheim! Oder höchstens Prag, eher noch Köln. Neuerdings auch Birmingham, man ging limited, wahrscheinlich mit einem Berg Silber... 
...und entsorgte Pulheim:
www.medianetproduction.de
...wie zuvor Panama.
Und "Bruno Romes" mit den Initialen UG vertritt auch im whois nicht mehr Arrobaline SL, der Rest steht doch hier sogar öffentlich unwidersprochen. Natürlich ohne den spannenden Schluss daraus zu ziehen... (der möglich ist, wenn man bedenkt, welche namhaften Portale die Pulheimer als ihre Partner nannten, bevor man "in Insolvenz" ging)
Aber dass die RegTP (wie auch heise bei der Deregistrierungsmeldung für die Dialer) nicht wissen will, wer sich hinter CI versteckt und heise z.B. kommentarlos nichts verlinkt, kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein.


> Affiliate.de:  Zum Beispiel in Holland, wo die Consul-Info B.V., die eingetragene Firma hinter SecureX und Pepper7, ansässig ist.
> SecureX: Richtig, aber Consul Info BV war vor SecureX da


Schon klar...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2005)

außer ein paar schäbigen Briefkästen und winzigen kaum lesbaren Namensschildern 
gibts da  nichts in Pulheim
und Köln , das glaub ich auch (nicht) mehr , falls je gewesen...


----------



## cicojaka (19 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> außer ein paar schäbigen Briefkästen und winzigen kaum lesbaren Namensschildern
> gibts da  nichts in Pulheim
> und Köln , das glaub ich auch (nicht) mehr , falls je gewesen...


Wo hast Du gekuckt?
Dieselstraße oder von-humboldt-straße?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2005)

Wenn ich den nächsten Tagen  vorbeikomme, check ich nochmal die Adressen 

cp


----------



## cicojaka (19 März 2005)

Danke! Die Adresse ist übrigens von-Humboldt 108
Das google-Ergebnis dazu hat es durchaus in sich, v.a. die lustige "Zweitadresse" _Hanbalt 108_ finde ich amüsant, ebenso wie die weiterführenden Ergebnisse, wenn man nach der Telefonnummer der Pulheinmer googlet und bei einem NRW-Partyservice landet (Düsseldorf, Gladbach).
Eventservice... war da nicht was, Frau H*?
jedenfalls steht da in Köln noch was von CI:
http://www.icomag.de/produkte.html
und was da alles mal stand, war ja auch nicht uninteressant 
aber Papier ist geduldig


> Icom Media AG, D-Köln, M*K* (aha!)
> Icom Media AG, D-Köln, H*P*


(Diese Liste offenbart noch so allerhand andere _Aha-Aha_-Erlebnisse, v.a. wenn man sie seeehr genau studiert... Ich hatte dazu ja schon etwas Zeit  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2005)

Weia, ist mein alter ego heute aber geladen gewesen... Probieren wir's mal etwas sachlicher:


			
				Herr Boll nach Saschas Meldung schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das niederländische Unternehmen noch einmal Rechtsmittel einlegt, gilt bei der Regulierungsbehörde als äußerst unwahrscheinlich, „da es zur mündlichen Verhandlung nicht erschien, seine Webseiten nicht mehr erreichbar sind und somit davon auszugehen ist, dass dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr existiert“.


Die Existenz des Unternehmens zu prüfen ist relativ einfach:
Man könnte beispielsweise ein paar Euro investieren und hier nachschauen. Ersatzweise käme eine telefonische Anfrage in Betracht... Man spricht dort Englisch (teilweise auch Deutsch). Ebenso übrigens auch hier: 
http://www.politie.nl/Haaglanden/bureaus/politie_zoetermeer.asp

Für 7,54 Euro gibt's das auch bei GBI (firmenkontor.de)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, sich den  Registrierungsverpflichteten der Consul-Info BV  (und seine Anschrift) näher anzusehen.
Da es im Falle dieser Deregistrierung zu einer Anhörung gekommen sein müsste, sollten die Kontaktdaten bekannt sein. Hilfsweise könnte man die RIPE-Database zu "c*-i*" befragen , spätestens dann müsste man [edit] über den Namen JRA ("J**3-RIPE") stolpern. Und vielleicht ist man klug genug, sich die Telefonnummer anzukucken... 

Ich möchte auch die von Boll wohl gemeinte "nicht mehr erreichbare webseite" erwähnen (laut Aussage von Frau N*H* möge man sich hier hin wenden bei FRagen zu Consul Info BV). Diese Seite ist sehr wohl erreichbar und seit ich weiß, ist da dieses seltsame Bild drauf:





Man könnte sich wundern, warum da ein Bild ist, das Aktienkurse zeigt (wären doch Webmaster-Stats irgendwie logischer). Außerdem taucht im Quelltext ein Name auf - das ist aber der Programmierer der Network-Solutions-Standardsoftware zur Webseitenerstellung 

Interessant ist von Seiten der whois, dass sowohl von H*F* als auch von J*R*A* eine übereinstimmende Adresse verwendet wird, aber eine anderslautende Telefonnummer:
*****33313 (H*F*)
gegenüber 
*****33213 (J*R*A*).
Tippfehler? Im Telefonbuch steht übrigens die untere Nummer (die *33213 von JRA) als die von Herrn H*F*...
Vielleicht hat ja Boll eine Nummer?

Ausserdem verweist JRA auf die tv-domain (die sehr aktiv ist).
Eine andere dem JRA zugeordnete Telefonnummer (ripe-db, "all objects" "j* r* a*" oder "J**9-RIPE") gehört nach Las Palmas de Gran Canaria bzw. Maspalomas oder San Bartolomé? (jedenfalls nicht Panama!).

Diese ist auch wieder sehr ähnlich zu einer anderen:
494 41* gegenüber 494 41* (die z.B. verwendet wird von der angeblichen Europafiliale der "Digital Simplex"). Mag auf einen gemeinsam verwendeten Büroservice oder Anwalt deuten. Naja.
Außerdem gibt es noch einen weiteren Eintrag zu JRA, diesmal in Maspalomas - aber dort mit der tschechischen Telefonnummer der Gordius, die den Pulheimern gehört. Eine recht alte Seite von Cicos Imperium...


> Record last updated 07-17-2002 09:20:43 AM
> Record created on 11-08-2000



Genannt wird hierzu aber die Firma "Arrobaline SL" (ebenfalls in Maspalomas), in deren Handelsregisterauszug (und früher auch whois) der GF der Kölner "icom" auftaucht - die 2001 mit einer äußerst spannenden Mannschaft bei der Eurowebtainment angemeldet war... ...und spanisch zu sein behauptet. 
 ist das nicht ein schöner satz? "machen Sie getreu dem Minimax-Prinzip (minimaler Einsatz, maximaler Profit) schon bald Umsätze, die Ihnen direkt Gewinn abwerfen.". Was wohl google dazu meint???

Zurück zur Sache:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Firma sehr wohl noch existiert, was ich so verstehe: DASS DIE BETEILIGTEN IHREN GESCHÄFTEN WEITER NACHGEHEN, MIT WELCHEN FIRMENNAMEN AUCH IMMER.
Auch nehme ich an, dass die Beziehungen zu denen auch weiter bestehen, zu denen Beziehungen bestanden haben.

Ich werde deren Aktivitäten weiter verfolgen...
In Panama, oder zur Not auch in Dubai
w*w.abu.tv
(Nina H's dubaishow linkt nun, nur so zur Info, zur selben Pornoseite wie die c-i.tv)

_[edit:Bitte NUBs beachten] (bh) _


----------



## A John (20 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Eilverfahren im Sommer 2004 scheiterte die Consul Info das erste Mal.


Inzwischen haben wir März 2005. Guten Moooooorgen!



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> "Damit können wir auch weiterhin Spamming mit Rufnummern wirksam bekämpfen", so Boll..


Sind die wirklich so naiv, oder wollen die die Leute auf den Arm nehmen?



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das niederländische Unternehmen noch einmal Rechtsmittel einlegt, gilt bei der Regulierungsbehörde als äußerst unwahrscheinlich,  da es zur mündlichen Verhandlung nicht erschien, seine Webseiten nicht mehr erreichbar sind und somit davon auszugehen ist, dass dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr existiert.


Altbekanntes Vorgehensmuster: Wenn eine Firma (juristisch) verbrannt ist, nimmt man eben die Nächste. Siehe HAS.
In der Zeit, in der eine Behörde ihren Aktenberg von einem- auf den anderen Schreibtisch gewuchtet hat, gründen die Typen genug neue Firmen, um für Jahre hinaus gerüstet zu sein.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

edited, da Ziellink gelöscht. Interpretation der Bildershow nach Gusto. (google & whois helfen dabei)


----------



## galdikas (21 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Boll nach Saschas Meldung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[...]



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Firma sehr wohl noch existiert, was ich so verstehe: DASS DIE BETEILIGTEN IHREN GESCHÄFTEN WEITER NACHGEHEN, MIT WELCHEN FIRMENNAMEN AUCH IMMER.



Daß dieselben Beteiligten dieselben Geschäfte weiterbetreiben,  in welcher (Gesellschafts-)Form auch immer,  stellt aber keine Fortexistenz der *Consul Info B.V.* dar, geschweige denn, daß die Beteiligten allein aufgrund dieser Tatsache für die *Consul Info B.V* zu haften bräuchten ....


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Daß dieselben Beteiligten dieselben Geschäfte weiterbetreiben,  in welcher (Gesellschafts-)Form auch immer,  stellt aber keine Fortexistenz der *Consul Info B.V.* dar, geschweige denn, daß die Beteiligten allein aufgrund dieser Tatsache für die *Consul Info B.V* zu haften bräuchten ....


Das ist juristisch sicher richtig. Aber erkläre das mal - nur als Beispiel - meinem Neffen... Der fragt: "Was war da? Wer hat das gemacht? Wer hat dran verdient?" - und obwohl er noch recht jung ist - er stellt doch die richtigen Fragen.
Juristen vergewaltigen mit ihren Konstruktionen die Lebenswirklichkeit. Zum Wohle derer allein, die sie sich leisten können... (dass ich Dich damit nicht meine, ist ja klar. Aber ich bitte Dich dann doch, mir bei einer juristisch exakten Formulierung dessen zu helfen, was ich meine: Die RegTP spielt das Briefkastenspiel mit und vermeidet es, deutsche Verantwortliche zu nennen. Und wenn die RegTP aus juristischen Gründen nicht anders kann, blieben z.B. noch die Medien. RTL könnte z.B. melden: Die Firma xy, die unser Onlineportal,... - naja, vielleicht doch nicht  )

 hmm


----------



## sascha (24 März 2005)

Jetzt haben sich alle - zu Recht - die Köpfe heiß diskutiert, dabei liegt der Fehler weder bei der Reg TP noch bei jemand anderem, sondern bei mir:  Das betroffene Unternehmen war nicht die Consul Info, sondern die Malcom Media Group. Grund des falschen Namens war ein Missverständnis zwischen mir und einem Gesprächspartner bei den Recherchen. Kann passieren, darf aber eigentlich nicht. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen. Der obige Bericht wurde selbstverständlich korrigiert.   

Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

Trotzdem gilt, was hier zu Consul Info BV gesagt wurde 
Aber der Fehler ist ja eigentlich fast nicht der Schreibe wert...
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13032/0

Wie? Wo? Was?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6876
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=51798#51798


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2005)

Hier ist noch so ein Fall.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist noch so ein Fall.


Das klingt verbraucherfreundlich und ist im Tenor auch gut so. Die Begründung der Richter stellt aber ziemlich eindeutig auch den Straftatbestand des Betuges gem. § 263 StGB klar dar - ob das dann auch verfolgt wird? Schön wäre es, meiner Meinung nach!


----------

